# And Away We Go!



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thats right! After talking about it for, like, EVER I *finally* got _everything_ together and started conditioning today(11/5/09)! I've got a bare bottom 10 gallon filed a little less the half way with a corner filter, couple fake plants, and a clay pot. I'm so excited! :-D I've raised livebearer fry before and it was always a treat to see them grow and mature, but because I'll be playing a bigger roll in the lives of these fry, it'll be even more wonderful and exciting! I can't wait!

I'm starting with VTs for this spawn, something simple.  I'll be breeding Kid Flash(Wally):









and Jinx:









Also, as a backup female, I'm conditioning Midori:









I plan to introduce them in two weeks time(11/19/09)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Great!!!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Good luck, I hope everything works out well! You should breed Gabriel too, that way I could see what the results would look like if I bred my guy Frosty! :lol:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, If I could somehow find a female for Gabriel, I so would :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! Another breeder! Good luck!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

how fun! good luck!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yay, another breeder! It's really catching on here. Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yippeeee!!!!! I just love love love love love Wally.......


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks you guys! :-D


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wally looks more like a delta tail, 'cause of his looooong and excelent tail, I'm sure you will have great fry!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks!  Yeah, Jinx also has some pretty long fins for a female, I'm hoping that at least most of the fry will end up with nice big, long finnage


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow your male has fantastic finnage! i cant wait to see the offspring! Either female i think would come out great! i would use the 2nd one though!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

....Well...bad news guys. I'd had Jinx floating in a large breeder box in the Sorority because I was afraid of her getting cold and last night apparently I forgot to put the lid on the breeder box....and I found her all dried up on the carpet this morning.  I'm very upset, Jinx was one of my favorite females.....

I'm not sure if I want to try breeding Wally and Midori or not, I'm taking this as a bad sign....my past two attempts at breeding has ended with the female randomly dying during conditioning....I might not make another attempt and just divide the 10 for another male or two.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!!! I'm so sorry about Jinx! RIP.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Jinx


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys :'(


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

RIP Jynx  I'm so sorry to hear that :'(


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ohh no


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Kim :-(

I think I've decided to not give up completely....but postpone breeding until next spring/summer when I'm out of school, can ship without worrying about them freezing to death, ext. Sorry, guys, seems I made this board for nothing :/


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

actually I would breed now or later (feb.) beause of the fact thatyou can't really ship them until their about adults, thats why I'm going to breed Luna and Cobalt soon


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I mean like end of nov. to begining of dec.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw no!!! I'm SO sorry... ((( Don't give up completely though!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with stiles, you have to wait a good 4 months to ship!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

see what I mean, they have to have strong bodies, to withstand cold, beyond the heater you know


----------

